# Ouch!



## Kaygee (Nov 7, 2012)

Since the beginning days of my MMA/BJJ training (a whole week) I have attended four classes and I am loving it.
However, the workout is insane sometimes, and my age starts to show. But I have a question for you guys and gals out there that have been training for a while.

Last night, the instructor had me and this other guy use a medicine ball. (Never used one before) 
He had us throwing it back and forth to each other really quick for about three minutes. Then he had us put our palms under it and keep pushing it up a wall for about two minutes. Then he had us pull it over our heads and place it down before us while doing sit ups.

Now, make an L with your arms. You see the part that actually bends there? The top of the forearm and the beginning of the bicep? I cannot even straighten my arms right now without experiencing pain.

Is this normal for someone that has not done anything like this before? Or did I seriously hurt myself? I just want to know before I go back again tomorrow.

Thank you!


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 7, 2012)

Most likely you've just strained things. Anti-inflamatories and rest.


----------



## seasoned (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm thinking a little bit of ice won't hurt. 
Some times with classes there is no gray area, you just fit in and keep up. I would give it a day or two with the info above and the ice and see where you're at. Some slow light full range movement might help. Let us know...........


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 8, 2012)

If your concern, check with the doctor. But there's a good chance it's just muscle soreness. If you used muscles will beyond what you are used to, that's the effect you'll get.  

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KydeX (Nov 8, 2012)

If you have never done weighted bicep training before, this is perfectly normal. It is sore muscles an tendons. Happened to me to in my youth. Really painful, but it goes away.

Now I lift weights regularly and it is never that bad anymore.


----------



## Kaygee (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks everyone. This morning, the pain was pretty bad, but I started icing my arms and they felt better. I even went to class tonight and I do not feel worse, so I am probably just old!

Thanks for everyone's advice!


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Nov 8, 2012)

Have you started the actual BJJ lessons yet? If so, how are you liking them?


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 8, 2012)

It's hard, and no fun at all -- but the real "cure" for an overwork situation like that is some rest, but also making the muscles work.


----------



## Buka (Nov 8, 2012)

Bwahahaha.

God, I so envy you. Go have a ball, bro.


----------



## Kaygee (Nov 11, 2012)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Have you started the actual BJJ lessons yet? If so, how are you liking them?



I like it, it's just "odd". Right now, I am just having a hard time keeping my guard or passing someone elses. It's almost like a symphony of moves when I watch the more experienced students. Just yesterday, our instructor was showing us a move and the result of the move was some sort of choke. One of the other students looked at it and said...."I think I see a place where you can get an armbar in there too"....the instructor asked him to demonstrate. Low and behold, he was able to transition the move into an armbar. I find that fascinating that someone can look at something like that and see something like that in it.

I was sparring last week and I was on top and my classmate was on his back. I finally slipped past his guard and got on top and the instructor said "great job......now remember, armbar or choke" but I was just so surprised that I got on on top that I was quickly dispersed back to the bottom again. In that same night, I was flipped over on my back and the guy on top had his mount really high on me...around my sternum.....I squirmed and squirmed until I finally got a leg out and then I used my foot to push off of his hips to get him in a guard again.

This stuff is crazy, but they may as well nickname me "tap-out" right now because that's all I do. I know this stuff takes a long, long, long time to get down, so I am not distraught in any way at all. If anything, I am in awe at the complication and beauty of this art and the people that are good at it are unreal.

That being said, since you know about my previous posts, Tony, the guys here have been NOTHING but nice and helpful. The other day, I got out of someone's guard and got into a side guard. He quickly flipped me back over and asked me why I gave up so easy. I told him because I have NO IDEA what to do from side guard. He was nice enough to show me a couple of things.

Another thing is how effortlessly these guys manipulate my body to go in a certain location or position. I am struggling to not be put out of my guard, and the other guy is looking around and moving my arms into positions that favor him. I think I am fighting him off, but little do I know, that he is actually letting me move his hands so he can tuck it somewhere and annihilate me.  

It seems like the nights we wear our gi, are the nights we would be preparing for like a tournament or something. I have no interest in tournaments, even though my instructor states that I am catching on quickly. The no gi nights seem to be centered on practical defense. There are huge debates on whether or not this stuff would work on the street or not, but I will not bring up another thread about that.

So yeah....I love it!


----------

